# Vaude Winterjacken - Kaufentscheidung



## Sasse82 (8. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Herbst/Winterjacke.
Bisher bin ich eine Craft Softshell aus dem Jahr 2011 gefahren, meistens allerdings noch mit ein paar weiteren (thermo) Schichten darunter, je nach Temperatur.

Vaude soll es werden wegen der umweltfreundlichen und fairen Herstellung.
Allerdings bin ich etwas mit der Produktvielfalt überfordert, es gibt mehrere Jacken mit ähnlicher Beschreibung und Eigenschaften.
Vielleicht finde ich ja mit Eurer Hilfe und Erfahrung das richtige Produkt für mich.

Auf was kommt es mir an:
- Bis ca. -10°C bin ich draußen unterwegs
- Ich bin relativ empfindlich bei Kälte, das heißt sie sollte warm sein und es sollte nirgendwo "rein ziehen"
- Wasser- und Dreckabweisend ja, aber im Regen werde ich normalerweise nicht fahren, maximal eine begrenzte Zeit, wenn es denn unterwegs anfängt (30-45 min), dafür könnte ich mir aber auch noch eine extra Jacke für den Fall zulegen
- Egal wie kalt oder warm es ist oder ich angezogen bin, ich schwitze immer bei sportlicher Aktivität und das nicht wenig. Ich denke es bringt also nichts wenn ich mich bei Kälte dünner anziehe. Besser warm und winddicht, damit ich keinen Zug bekomme.
- Wegen des vielen Schwitzens sollte sie vermutlich einen guten Feuchtigkeitsaustausch ermöglichen.

Folgende Jacken kämen, denke ich, in die engere Auswahl:

Primasoft Jacket II
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Primasoft-Jacket-II?number=412423345200

Virt Softshell
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/detail/index/sArticle/27682/number/412430105200?number=412437505200

Pro Insulation Jacket (wahrscheinlich die wärmste)
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkt...n-s-Pro-Insulation-Jacket?number=406849645200

Larrau Softshell Jacket (mit Merino Wolle)
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkt...s-Larrau-Softshell-Jacket?number=406856785200

Steglio Softshell
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkt...-Steglio-Softshell-Jacket?number=407370105200

Oder doch lieber so eine "Herbst-Jacke" mit zusätzlich wärmenden Schichten darunter?
Moab (Rain) Jacket III
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Moab-Jacket-III?number=408508445300
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Moab-Rain-Jacket?number=408484595200

Es gibt natürlich noch mehr Modelle, macht jetzt aber keinen Sinn die alle aufzulisten. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Insb. verstehe bzw. kenne ich nicht die Unterschiede zwischen "isolierend und wärmend", "100% oder Kombi aus 100%/80% Winddichtigkeit" und was macht das High-Tech Material "Polartec Alpha" dagegen wirklich besser?

Danke Euch!


----------



## Ronja (8. November 2018)

Ich habe die Moab ohne Rain. Für jetzt sehr gut, ab null Grad aber bestimmt zu kalt. Dann steige ich auf Minaki um. Allerdings jeweils mit Thermotrikot drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spocky16 (8. November 2018)

Ich stand letztes Jahr, bzw. Vor dem letzten Winter vor dem gleichen Problem.  Habe letztendlich  2 Softshell Jacken von Vaude gekauft (waren dann irgendwann im Angebot zu attraktiven Preisen) : 

1. Den Vorgänger von dieser Jacke: 
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkt...minum-Softshell-Jacket-II?number=412890105200

Diese Jacke ziehe ich im Moment in der herbstlichen Jahreszeit an. 
9-13°C mit einem kurzem atmungsaktivem Shirt darunter.
4-9°C mit einem langen atmungsaktivem Shirt + langes Thermo- Unterhemd. 
um die 0°C ziehe ich noch ein 2. langes atmungsaktives Shirt drunter.


2. Den Vorgänger von dieser Jacke:
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkt...-Posta-Softshell-Jacket-V?number=411714595200

Diese, Vaude Posta IV, Jacke hat innen ein noch anderes, weicheres waffelartikes Design und ist noch etwas dicker und somit auch wärmer. Sie hat auch eine Unterarmbelüftung mittels Reißverschluss. 
Gleiches Zwiebelprinzip darunter kommt man wirklich sehr gut bei - Graden durch den Winter. 

Beide Jacken sind ihr Geld wert und um längen atmungsaktiver und wärmer als irgendwelche Jacken aus dem Discounter. 

Würde ich eine Jacke wählen müssen, wäre es die 2. In der jetzigen Jahreszeit  Im Wechsel mit einer Windjacke (morgens, wenn es noch kälter ist, Softshell).


----------



## Spocky16 (8. November 2018)

100 % Winddicht heißt bei Vaude wirklich dicht, aber trotzdem atmungsaktiv. 
80 % Winddicht heißt, es kommt ein Hauch Wind unmerklich durch, sprich eine noch  bessere Atmungsaktivität. 

Ich habe eine 80% winddichte, dünne Softshell Wanderhose zum mountainbiken. In Kombination mit einer Thermounterhose perfekt bei - Graden im Winter.


----------



## Shonzo (8. November 2018)

Minaki und Moab UL Hybrid nicht vergessen.

Ich fahr aktuell mit ner normalen Moab und zieh im Extremfall n dünnes Fleece Oberteil übers Craft Active Comfort Unterhemd.

Ich würde Primasoft oder Moab UL Hybrid nehmen. Die anderen sind mir persönlich zu viel Iso.


----------



## Sasse82 (8. November 2018)

@Spocky16
Deine beiden Beispiele verdeutlichen exakt das Problem, was ich mit der Modellbeschreibung von Vaude habe. Beide Jacken haben exakt die gleiche Produktbeschreibung, haben aber unterschiedliche Eigenschaften. Wie soll man da als Käufer durchblicken. 

@codeworkx 
Was findest du an den Jacken im "Daunen" Style so gut? Ich könnte mir vorstellen. dass das oberste Material recht empfindlich bei Kontakt mit Ästen und Dornen im Unterholz ist. Darüber hinaus ist die Minika "nur" 80% winddicht.

Aktuell tendiere ich eher zu einer warmen 100% dichten Jacke. Auch wenn die 80% sicher die Feuchtigkeit besser abtransportieren, ich bin sowieso pitschnass darunter, das bekommt auch die beste Jacke nicht weggelüftet. Je dichter die Jacke ist, desto geringer das Risiko, dass es unten drunter durch Zug oder Verdunstung kalt wird. Wenn sich beim Anstieg die Hitze staut mache ich einfach ein paar Minuten den Reißverschluss ein Stück auf. Und ist es generell wärmer ziehe ich darunter eine Schicht weniger an.

Bleibt immer noch die Wahl zwischen Posta, Pro Insulation, Larrau oder Steglio offen.


----------



## Shonzo (8. November 2018)

Sie sind nur an den Stellen wattiert an denen man es braucht. Ich find die 80% immer sehr angenehm. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Ich fahr bisher mit der normalen Moab. 80% einlagig Stretch. Ein Hauch von nichts. Für Iso gibts passende Midlayer.

Edit: Die Primasoft ist auch nur teilwattiert. All Year Moab ist evtl. auch etwas.


----------



## Shonzo (17. November 2018)

@Sasse82 
https://www.bike24.de/p1299242.html?q=Vaude Primasoft


----------



## Ronja (17. November 2018)

Die primasoft ist ein gutes Angebot. Hat jemand  Erfahrungen ,wie sie im Wärmeranking gegen die minaki abschneidet?


----------



## cdr-smn (18. November 2018)

Moin bei Zweirad Stadler findest du gerade einige Angebote von Vaude Jacken 
Ich habe mir gestern mal die Minaki Jacket II bestellt. 

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad-Bekleidung/HERREN-kaufen/Jacken/


----------



## Sasse82 (19. November 2018)

Danke für die weiteren Tips.

Habe mir allerdings jetzt bereits Posta, Pro Insulation, Larrau und Steglio zum Testen bestellt.
Ich kann sie natürlich nur ohne sportliche Aktivität testen, aber im T-Shirt + Jacke bei 1 °C machte die Pro Insulation den besten Eindruck.

Larrau und Steglio waren mir zu dünn. Das fühlte sich schon nach kurzer Zeit leicht frisch an. Die Posta ist ähnlich der Pro Insulation bzgl. Wärmegefühl, den Schnitt fand ich aber nicht so gut.

Bin gespannt wie sich die Jacke im Einsatz schlägt, es ist meine erste wattierte Sportjacke.

Mich nervt nur, dass das Grau der Jacke einen leichten Grünstich hat und sich somit mit anderen grauen Kleidungsstücken beißt.. aber naja, es geht ja nicht darum gut auszusehen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (26. November 2018)

Bisher finde ich die Pro Insulation Jacke super.
Gestern erste Ausfahrt bei im Schnitt 4°C und etwas Wind gemacht und dabei nur ein kurzes Funktionsshirt drunter an gehabt.
Mit so wenigen Schichten war ich vorher bei den Temperaturen noch nie draußen. 
Erst nach über zwei Stunden habe ich dann langsam gemerkt, dass die isolierende Wirkung nachlässt. Das lag einerseits daran, dass die Jacke dann durchnässt war und andererseits sind die Temperaturen recht schnell Richtung 1 °C gefallen.
Positiv anzumerken ist auch, dass der Kragen hoch und warm genug ist, so dass der Schal wohl auch erst bei Minusgraden zum Einsatz kommen muss.
Durch die wenigeren Schichten fühle ich mich auch allgemein beweglicher und freier auf dem Bike, etwas was mich mit dem alten Outfit immer mal wieder gestört hat.


----------



## Shonzo (27. Dezember 2018)

cdr-smn schrieb:


> Moin bei Zweirad Stadler findest du gerade einige Angebote von Vaude Jacken
> Ich habe mir gestern mal die Minaki Jacket II bestellt.
> 
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad-Bekleidung/HERREN-kaufen/Jacken/



Wie macht sich die Minaki?

Hab jetzt mal ne Vaude Virt Softshell bestellt zum Testen. Müsste wie meine Qimsa Hose aufgebaut sein.


----------



## cdr-smn (29. Dezember 2018)

Moin codeworkx ich habe die Minaki wieder zurück geschickt da sie mir von der Passform irgendwie nicht so ganz zugesagt hat also kann ich keine weiteren Aussagen über sie treffen


----------



## Shonzo (29. Dezember 2018)

Hab heute die Virt bekommen und direkt in den Rucksack gepackt.
Am Gipfel hatte es 0° oder -1°, halbe Stunde vor meiner Abfahrt ging ein Eisregen nieder, Wind hat gut geblasen.
Ich war echt froh die Jacke eingepackt zu haben.

Macht einen robusten Eindruck. Die Innenseite hat das bekannte Waben-Fleece aus der Qimsa Hose.
Ist 100% winddicht und hat jetzt keinen schwitzigen Eindruck hinterlassen obwohl ich Gegenanstiege habe.

Bisher positiv.

180cm, Größe L. Sitzt eher locker. Lässt sich unten zusammen ziehen und wird dadurch dicht. Ärmelbündchen sind eng genug.


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Januar 2019)

hab mir jetzt auch mal die primasoft 2 für 45€ bestellt, ich hoffe mal da kann man nix falsch mit machen...


----------



## Shonzo (3. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt auch mal die primasoft 2 für 45€ bestellt, ich hoffe mal da kann man nix falsch mit machen...



Bei dem Preis sicher nicht. Schnäppchenalarm. Hast Größe S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (3. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis sicher nicht. Schnäppchenalarm. Hast Größe S?


hab bisher nur ein langarmtrikot von vaude und hab die jacke deshalb ebenfalls in xxl genommen, hoffe das passt, denn vaude hat ja auch ein der sinnlosesten und beschissensten grössentabellen überhaupt. wenn es danach ginge, bin ich so mega unförmig, dass mir überhaupt gar nix passen täte, da entweder zu gross oder zu klein


----------



## Shonzo (3. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hab bisher nur ein langarmtrikot von vaude und hab die jacke deshalb ebenfalls in xxl genommen, hoffe das passt, denn vaude hat ja auch ein der sinnlosesten und beschissensten grössentabellen überhaupt. wenn es danach ginge, bin ich so mega unförmig, dass mir überhaupt gar nix passen täte, da entweder zu gross oder zu klein



Ich beneide Leute die S oder XXL tragen. Da kosten die meisten guten Jacken nur n Apfel und ein Ei. Bei den gängigen Größen M und L wird man arm. Da zahlst für ne Primasoft immer über 100.

Bei mir passt die Tabelle. Bin aber auch eher n Schlanko.


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Ich beneide Leute die S oder XXL tragen. Da kosten die meisten guten Jacken nur n Apfel und ein Ei.


hängt aber meistens auch immer mit dem zeitpunkt zusammen. ich warte lieber ein paar monate wenn ich ein objekt der begierde entdeckt habe. manchmal aber auch oft zu zögerlich und schwups wie vor ein paar monaten die freney oder wie die heisst, für nen fuffi vorbei ziehen lassen, wo ich mich jetzt mit dem doch noch zurück gekehrten winter natürlich schwer ärger ;-)
dafür sieht es dann aber andersrum bei den schuhen anders aus, 46/47 immer gefragt und deshalb meist teurer.


----------



## Shonzo (3. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hängt aber meistens auch immer mit dem zeitpunkt zusammen. ich warte lieber ein paar monate wenn ich ein objekt der begierde entdeckt habe. manchmal aber auch oft zu zögerlich und schwups wie vor ein paar monaten die freney oder wie die heisst, für nen fuffi vorbei ziehen lassen, wo ich mich jetzt mit dem doch noch zurück gekehrten winter natürlich schwer ärger ;-)
> dafür sieht es dann aber andersrum bei den schuhen anders aus, 46/47 immer gefragt und deshalb meist teurer.



Hab vor zwei Wochen zwei Freney in M für je 20 bei Amazon gekauft. Kamen aus dem Global Store aus USA.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Januar 2019)

Freney - Winter??? Ich hatte die im Herbst glaube letztes Jahr mal hier und bei 10°C im Wind geschlottert auf dem Balkon. 

Schuhe - ich würd gern die UVP für Schuhe zahlen, aber krieg mal z.B. Radschuhe in 37-39! Tausend Hersteller bieten die auf ihren websiten an, kaufen kannste die aber dann angeblich immer nur bei ihren weiterführenden shops, wo keine Sau diese Kindergrößen anbietet ausser auf Bestellung und da nur mit 100% Abnahmezusage seitens Kunden, ne ist klar, müssen dann aber auch erstmal wirklich passen, Radschuhe fallen ja gerne mal 1-4 Größen kleiner oder enger aus als angegeben...


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Februar 2019)

so, mal kurze rückmeldung zur primasoft 2, heute zum ersten mal angehabt:
temperatur zwischen 2 und 3 grad. tu mich immer noch schwer wg meiner mittelmässigen fitness die temperatur klamottenmässig richtig einzuschätzen. bin erst los in hose,bibs und shorts unten und oben baselayer netzlappen, so nen langarm gore thermo windstopper, gore thermo langarm trikot und die primaloft. nach ner halben stunde umgekehrt da ich dachte ich sterbe gleich.
danach norrona flex ohne was drunter und oben nur baselayer, windstopper und die primaloft, was dann auch passte.
diese dünne primaloft schicht vorne, schultern und nacken bringt doch einiges und ich bin froh dass ich es mit 40€ riskiert hab. warum sie nur eine tasche hinten hat, weiss wohl auch nur wieder der eine depp, der sich das ausgedacht hat...
und die hohen eps sind wirklich empfehlenswert für kalt und nass, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht und füsse war ich eigentlich empfindlich.
aber im gegensatz zu vor 25 jahren hat sich dich die klamottenlage doch extrem zum positiven verändert, denn auch die dünnen gore windstopper handschuhe reichen nicht nur aus, sondern waren mir heute auch zu warm. gott, was ham wir früher leiden müssen ;-)


----------



## lieselgangster (10. Februar 2019)

Habe mir die Virt im Jnauar bei Karstadt Sport für 89.- geholt. war damit bei -11Grad auf Brocken. 
auch die Abfahr war super. Gefroren hab ich damit nicht.


----------



## platt_ziege (29. Januar 2020)

*frage*: vaude primsoft/(primaloft) vs polartec alpha

ich hatte ja mal die primasoft für 45€ geschossen und war soweit auch zufrieden.
vor ner woche bin ich dann bei 6 grad losgeeiert und hab dann abgebrochen, weil mir so arschmässig kalt war, was ich mir erst zu hause erklären konnte, da innerhalb 1h nur noch 1 grad waren.
natürlich war ich dementsprechend falsch isoliert. was ich aber störend fand, dass sie ja hinten so gut wie gar nicht isoliert ist, was ja super ist, wenn es nicht wirklich winterlich kalt ist.
im zuge dessen habe ich mich mal umgeschaut und bin dann zwangsläufig immer bei polartec alpha gelandet.

kann da jemand mit jackenerfahrung was zu sagen, idealerweise so im vergleich zu den eher dünnen primaloft oder gar primasoft jacken?
vielen dank!


----------



## Shonzo (29. Januar 2020)

Bei meiner Virt ist der Rücken auch ohne Isolation, aber da sitzt bei mir immer der Rucksack. Ohne ziehts wirklich durch.

Ne Sesvenna (Skitouren) könntest nehmen, jedoch sind die außen sehr empfindlich. Nix für Dornen und Äste.

Alpha ist atmungsaktiver und fester als Primaloft. Daher wird meist auf die feste, dichte Außenlage verzichtet. Musst dann explizit auf Winddichtigkeit achten falls die Jacke für andere Sportarten gedacht war.

Wenn du ne durchgehend winddichte Primaloft findest bist bestens gerüstet. Layer drunter packen geht immer wenns zu kalt wird.


----------



## platt_ziege (29. Januar 2020)

bin am überlegen, in wie fern eine dünne (60er) alpha mit pertex air (winddicht) geeigneter als die primasoft ist. 
und ne reine primaloft ist ja laut dem was ich gelesen habe, deutlich schwitziger...
ansonsten hab ich ja noch die atom, diese ist ja nur windabweisend und durch die stretcheinsätze an den seiten ohne windbreaker drüber nicht in frage kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Januar 2020)

Also die Sesvenna die ich hier hab hat auch winddurchlässigen Stretch seitlich. Das geht garnicht, deswegen liegt die schon seit 2 Jahren in der Mottenkiste hier.


----------



## platt_ziege (31. Januar 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also die Sesvenna die ich hier hab hat auch winddurchlässigen Stretch seitlich. Das geht garnicht, deswegen liegt die schon seit 2 Jahren in der Mottenkiste hier.


die atom ist meine lieblings all day jacke geworden und als midlayer unter ner hardshell beim wandern und hiken auch perfekt.
werd bzgl meiner frage und neuen erkenntnissen mal nen neuen fred aufmachen, hat hier nix mehr direkt zu suchen...


----------



## platt_ziege (25. Oktober 2020)

Ronja schrieb:


> Die primasoft ist ein gutes Angebot. Hat jemand  Erfahrungen ,wie sie im Wärmeranking gegen die minaki abschneidet?


würde mich auch nochmal interessieren!?


----------

